# Delta 36-725t2



## Rj1670 (Jan 20, 2020)

I just saw a youtube video put out by Delta about the new 36-725t2. I cannot find anything else about it. I noticed they said it has a 15amp motor as opposed to the 13amp in the original.

Does anyone have any other knowledge?


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

It's on lowes website for $599. Looks like a cheaped out version of the 36-5000.


----------



## Rj1670 (Jan 20, 2020)

I can't even find it on Delta's own site. The 36-725 is pretty popular. I would have thought a new model would have some more fanfare.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Delta announced it on Jan 14th via their Facebook page = Brand New.



__ https://www.facebook.com/deltamachinery/posts/10162862568635542



Not available for delivery or carried in of my any nearby Lowes stores either.
LOL

Vaporware!


----------



## Rj1670 (Jan 20, 2020)

Vaporware seems like the word for it. I'm in the market and was about to buy the 36-725 but, now I want to know more about the T2.


----------



## Cold_Pizza (Jan 30, 2019)

Other than the 36-725 coming with a bottle of locktite I don't know what else I would want upgraded on it


----------



## TheBeej418 (Jan 14, 2020)

Looks like she went on a diet losing some side and trim panels but still managed to pick up 15lbs in the spec sheet. All it references for dust collection is a "chute". It'll be interesting to see if they also release a couple variations of it and offer a fully cast iron top.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/DELTA-Contractor-Saws-10-in-Carbide-Tipped-Blade-15-Amp-Table-Saw/1001385562


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

The only difference I can see from pics is they dropped some of the stamped steel trim panels in favor of more tubular supports and it has the little thin stock flip down fence. Would be nice to see options for cast iron wings or one piece rails.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah the saw is great as is for the money,aside from less steel sidewalls and a small fence change doesn't appear like a whole lot of upgrades,sorta like when apple says theres a new iphone out-lol.


----------



## Rj1670 (Jan 20, 2020)

From what I'm gathering the differences are the motor, the fence, and the switch. What those differences are, remain to be seen.


----------



## LonelyWang (Feb 29, 2020)

Saw it on Youtube, and it looks good. You might want to check it out. I am also considering. Just want to make sure this new model works fine because it's not cheap and hope there are more reviews. Oh, by the way now Lowe's stores have it.


----------



## gpstraub (Aug 21, 2010)

I read a review on the Lowe's website stating that the T2 no longer allows you to switch it to 220v. Can anyone confirm? I'm considering buying it but I already have a 220v outlet in my shop located where this saw would be placed if purchased.


----------



## TheBeej418 (Jan 14, 2020)

I hope we all know to take many reviews with a grain of salt… because this person is clearly salty and provided no real feedback on the saw itself.

Per the manual, yes, it can still be switched to 240V use. My assumption, with Grizzly saws as an example, it requires switching out a breaker in the switch as part of the process that must be purchased separately. With this saw being days old, I bet something similar is required here that may not yet be available.

From the manual: "The 120/240 volt, dual-voltage motor supplied with your machine was shipped prepared for 120 volt operation. It can be converted for 240 volt operation. For conversion from 120 volt to 240 volt, please call ahead to DELTA Customer Care at 1-800-223-7278."


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

The manual for the 36-725 T2 on the Delta site only says 120V. The manual makes no reference to 240V that I can find. The manual for the original 36-725 does show how to switch to 240V. It does appear the new 36-725/5000 T2 is only 120V.
https://deltamachinery.com/products/table-saws/36-725 t2/


----------



## TheBeej418 (Jan 14, 2020)

> The manual for the 36-725 T2 on the Delta site only says 120V. The manual makes no reference to 240V that I can find. The manual for the original 36-725 does show how to switch to 240V. It does appear the new 36-725/5000 T2 is only 120V.
> 
> - WhyMe


You are correct - I mistakenly referenced the 36-5100T2 manual in my reference, not the 36-725T2. I was quick to click on a picture rather than verify the model number.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

The link I posted is funky because it takes you to the old 36-725 even though it is supposed to go to the new T2 model.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Funny, a guy makes a video about a saw and looks as if he has never cut a single piece of wood. Great review.

Retails $1200 which is already up into hybrid range with the Laguna F1 etc. HD lists it @ 1K as a special.

The motor is completely inside, not hanging out the back so it would be much easier to make a 
"hybrid" out of it for better dust collection. Good for the flip over fence for flush edge/thin sheet cutting. Let's us hope Delta is getting their act together. Does not say where it is made.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

We're talking about the 36-725t2 and you're posting prices of $1000 and $1200 which is the 36-5100t2. Verify before posting confusing info. The 36-725t2 goes for $599 at Lowes.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

I've been getting by for years with a Ridgid jobsite saw, the one that doesn't even have a base. I had to build one. It was nice to get me started, but I've always wanted a better table saw. I'm broke, so not seriously considering anything else right now. However, is this Delta model something I should aspire for? Is it a lateral move? It looks like a huge improvement at a reasonable price. More powerful, larger capacity, and much better fence. But is it more accurate or just the same cheap saw in a prettier package? OR, should I just skip this entire market segment and hold out for a unisaw or powermatic on craigslist?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

walker if your budget is tight id highly recommend this saw i bought one just to use for doing dadoes as an extra saw and for the money i was highly impressed.it is defenitely say it would be an upgrade.check out the reviews here or wherever it gets kudos from most.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

Just curios if the one piece rail from the 36-5xxx series is a direct fit on the 36-725 / 725 T2? Although, just looking quick at ereplacement parts, by the time you got the rear and front rails and the guide tube, you might as well just buy the more expensive model.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

The T2 one piece rail set will fit the 36-725. The T2 rail and fence set can be purchased online at Home Depot for $219.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Delta-Power-Equipment-30-in-T-Square-Fence-and-Rail-System-36-T30T3/205803795


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ive had no issue with the 2 piece rail yet and for the cost of the saw it's a pretty decent fence.


----------



## LonelyWang (Feb 29, 2020)

Does anyone find 36-725T2 at Lowe's? I asked a guy at Lowe's, he said they are trying to get this model into their inventory. It takes almost 30 days to reach my local Lowe's. He also said this model really popular now, many customers are looking for this model. So I asked him to reserve one for me, that's it. But really I cannot wait, excited.


----------



## TheBeej418 (Jan 14, 2020)

I've been on the lookout myself. Just sold my jobsite saw this morning which was the last hurdle to free up the cash.

Depending on where you are and what's around you, the website Brickseek has an inventory checker for both Lowe's and HomeDepot. (HomeDepot is now selling this saw as well) Here in Nashville, I have multiple locations for both big boxes and I've even found a price difference from one location to another from time to time through Brickseek.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for that site. Lowe's website is terrible, they make it very difficult to find inventory in actual stores around the area. I'm in upstate NY, none in inventory anywhere in the state it appears. I've read Delta is supposedly selling these via home depot and amazon, but have yet to find them on either website.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Delta WEB retail price.



> We re talking about the 36-725t2 and you re posting prices of $1000 and $1200 which is the 36-5100t2. Verify before posting confusing info. The 36-725t2 goes for $599 at Lowes.
> 
> - WhyMe


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Only if it is new enough to have a riving knife.

Don't know what the current Ridgid contractor saw is like, but my older (non-knife) one works great, just a bit too dangerous. I built a dust collection base and rear enclosure so it is kind of like a "hybrid" The half step down to "jobsite" size starts to scare me.

Of course, a Lowe's credit card gets you another 5% off. I think you can get 10% at HD if active duty.



> I ve been getting by for years with a Ridgid jobsite saw, the one that doesn't even have a base. I had to build one. It was nice to get me started, but I ve always wanted a better table saw. I m broke, so not seriously considering anything else right now. However, is this Delta model something I should aspire for? Is it a lateral move? It looks like a huge improvement at a reasonable price. More powerful, larger capacity, and much better fence. But is it more accurate or just the same cheap saw in a prettier package? OR, should I just skip this entire market segment and hold out for a unisaw or powermatic on craigslist?
> 
> - Walker


----------



## TheBeej418 (Jan 14, 2020)

I would guess that Delta needs to allow Lowe's to sell through "old" inventory before their competitors are selling the new one at the same price.



> Thanks for that site. Lowe s website is terrible, they make it very difficult to find inventory in actual stores around the area. I m in upstate NY, none in inventory anywhere in the state it appears. I ve read Delta is supposedly selling these via home depot and amazon, but have yet to find them on either website.
> 
> - Walker


----------



## cougar68 (Oct 4, 2019)

I finally picked mine up a week ago after many, many trials and tribulations. I went into my local Lowe's and asked for the top dog/GM. He placed the order for me and the system spit out a 7-10 day wait from the servicing distribution center (I'm in Houston). I called 6 days into the wait to see how things were going, and lo and behold my order hadn't budged. So I started searching around on Lowe's website looking for stores that had inventory across the nation and found that a very small market store in Tyler Tx, had four on hand. (Go figure). So I started pushing my local Lowe's team to find a way to do a store to store transfer. Again, after many phone calls with their back end distribution people they finally agreed to eat the Fed-ex freight costs instead of returning me my $650 and ship it from Tyler. It took another four days from there. Needless to say I was elated. I set it up that night in about two hours, and about another two hours to really true it up and tune it in. Even though it was pretty square right out of the box. The fence is awesome and the motor itself is very quiet compared to my 35 year old craftsman job site saw. Pound for pound dollar wise I don't think you can find a better saw of this type in this price range. In summation, after all that I went through it is worth it. However, this was just my story and I can't say weather or not it would go the same for another individual.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

Good for you for tracking one down! I've been watching the inventory as I save up the cash. The closest store to me that has any is a 5h one way drive, and it says they have 5 of them. I wonder how the current shut downs are affecting items like this? Lowe's has been "deemed essential" and allowed to stay open, but are they continuing to stock things like table saws or focusing on more in need items?

I don't think I should be driving that far right now, much less across state lines. If I did… David M, maybe you could tell me the dimensions of the box it came in? I have a hatchback, and would like to know it fits in my car before making a 10h trip.

Curiously, over the weekend Lowe's appeared to have re-worked it's website making it easier to search the inventory, but now it has reverted back to the old one.


----------



## cougar68 (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks Walker-
I happen to have saved the box in the event of any mishaps, and what, this being a woodworking community, nothing less than the exact dimensions would be a faux pas. The box is: 42.5" wide, 30.0" deep, and 23.5" tall. I have a late model Subaru Outback and aside from the thing weighing 230lbs+/-, I got it in and out no problem. If you download the Lowe's app for IOS/Android, you may find it easier to navigate. That's what I had been doing in the weeks leading up to its arrival. After speaking with several Delta Tools representatives, Lowe's is only stocking this model as fast as the Chinese provinces can ship them stateside. Then they have to get them into one of the seven distribution centers, and THEN, ship them to the stores. To find this information, you have to get past the systems generic response of "This item should be available mid to late April nationwide. And, it's doubly difficult to find as in the spectrum of SKU'ed items at Lowe's it would still be considered extremely new even though the release date was back in late January. I digress. It was all still worth it.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks David that is great info! I asked on the lowe's website but nobody answered. Better to have real world data anyway. Looks like it will fit just perfect in my Golf. With the seats down I've got a lot of space but the limiting factor is getting through the door frame opening, which is 39" x 26". Fun fact, a 1×8 board 9ft long will fit between the back hatch, through the seats, and right up to the windshield of a 2012 Golf. Avoid potholes.


----------



## Canuck (Jun 4, 2008)

Has anyone compare this Delta to the Ridgid R4512/4520? Didn't see it come up in the conversation so far. They are priced relatively close and are close in specs too. 
I live in Canada (Ontario) and it's probably next to impossible to buy this Delta (36-725T2) here. Has to be special ordered. Also, I was told by Delta that there are no authorized repair areas here. So, buying this saw would mean that I would be out of pocket for any servicing in the warranty period.
To buy this saw I would have to cross the border (later, not now) and buy one there. Don't want to do that if the saw is not much better than the Ridgid I can buy here.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I notice a lot of products labeled as mid-april. I wonder, is that when post shutdown production is scheduled to get here?


----------



## cougar68 (Oct 4, 2019)

Tvrgeek: If you are in Canada then my suggestion won't help. However, if not, then the Lowe's app for IOS says delivery available. And as far as Texas goes, there are many available for SKU/item#:1413759. Contact your local Lowe's like I did and press them to do an intra-store transfer if it's not near you. I did, albeit that was fairly early on in the release and the state of things were much better. And Canuck: the ridgid saw is $150 more here and the delta fence is superior in terms of its adjustment ability and its overall temperament. I've had mine for over a month now and have been extremely pleased. I had zero fine tuning to do and have already built a bolt on outfeed table and a RH extension wing with drawer storage. The saw is nickel test smooth and motor extremely quiet. The Woody of the blade or dado stack is all you can hear. Also I've cut 2-3" red oak 10' long and it didn't miss a beat. I highly recommend it if you have the means. And as I stated earlier in this thread, dollar for dollar it really can't be beat.
I'll post pics of the setup soon.


----------



## cougar68 (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

I've been watching the availability via Brickseek.com, the lowe's site and others. The lowe's website saying "available for shipping" depends on what zipcode you put in. They are showing up here and there at various stores, and quickly being sold. I'd still have to drive out of state to get my hands on one.

There are also some responses from Delta on their related youtube videos. It seems like Delta has shipped a bunch of them to Lowe's warehouse, and Lowe's decides from there which stores to send them to. If Lowe's is doing the same thing as amazon, then they are prioritizing "essential" items, which may be why they are slow to distribute the saws. Delta also said they are selling them via home depot and amazon, but I've yet to see them available there either.

There are a few other websites where they are popping up, such as toolmarts.com. But it's $100 more expensive and I'm not sure how trustworthy that site is.

As for Canada, Lowes.ca shows the older model available in a few locations, so maybe they'll be getting the T2 eventually.

I'll get around to going to my local store and pestering them for an ICB transfer. I'm waiting (hoping) until the covid-19 thing settles down. If my local store gets one in stock in the meantime I might try to snag it.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

> The T2 one piece rail set will fit the 36-725. The T2 rail and fence set can be purchased online at Home Depot for $219.
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Delta-Power-Equipment-30-in-T-Square-Fence-and-Rail-System-36-T30T3/205803795
> 
> - WhyMe


Is this a fence upgrade for the saw above or what come on it stock?


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

David your extension looks great! I'm planning to build a router extension if I ever get one myself. I see some ZCI's there too, how hard were they to make? I made one for my ridgid saw, it was very complicated with all of the little notches that don't seem to be there for any specific reason.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

> The T2 one piece rail set will fit the 36-725. The T2 rail and fence set can be purchased online at Home Depot for $219.
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Delta-Power-Equipment-30-in-T-Square-Fence-and-Rail-System-36-T30T3/205803795
> 
> - WhyMe
> ...


I believe this is an upgrade in the sense that this is one piece, while the one that comes on the saw is a two piece. The two piece can cause some alignment issues unless you are very careful with it. Otherwise they are very similar. 
I have no experience with either yet, just what i've read.


----------



## cougar68 (Oct 4, 2019)

Walker, the ZCI's were ordered from [email protected] after multiple failed attempts to make my own. The intricacies of the opening make for creation of one without a CNC difficult. Theirs are MDF and were a nice fit. 
Also of note, the two piece rail hasn't been an issue. Just take your time and follow the instructions. The alignment is there if you seek it.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

A few of these have finally popped up in New York State. One at a Lowe's about an hour drive from me, so I purchased online for store pick up. I'll probably go get it tomorrow. However, they'll hold it for 30 days, and in the meantime if it shows up at a closer store you can contact them and change the pick up store. For what it's worth I checked Lowe's website and Brickseek which showed 1 available. Immediately after I received the order confirmation I checked again and they both returned to zero available, so I gather both sites are pretty accurate.

I'll keep that etsy seller in mind if I can't make a decent fitting insert. It actually popped up a while ago in my own search while looking for the outgoing model. Did you tell them you had the T2 model or does it just happen to fit? I've noticed they look very similar, if not identical, but the respective parts-lists show different part numbers for the throat plate.


----------



## cougar68 (Oct 4, 2019)

I didn't mention it to CalyssaWW. I double checked a few posts in other forums and social media sites to see if there was much, of any difference in the opening and came to a 95% determination that there wasn't. I ended up emailing the maker and he had no idea that it fit either and was pleased to hear that it would be no different than 36-725. As far as different part numbers I suppose that's what you get with a new model number but that a lot of the outgoing models' parts would be interchangeable even if minor modifications might be required. Only time will tell if and when things begin to loose their ability to function properly.


----------



## Usctom (Feb 20, 2020)

I saw one in Rockland County NY lowes. It doesn't show it is in stock on the website.



> A few of these have finally popped up in New York State. One at a Lowe s about an hour drive from me, so I purchased online for store pick up. I ll probably go get it tomorrow. However, they ll hold it for 30 days, and in the meantime if it shows up at a closer store you can contact them and change the pick up store. For what it s worth I checked Lowe s website and Brickseek which showed 1 available. Immediately after I received the order confirmation I checked again and they both returned to zero available, so I gather both sites are pretty accurate.
> 
> I ll keep that etsy seller in mind if I can t make a decent fitting insert. It actually popped up a while ago in my own search while looking for the outgoing model. Did you tell them you had the T2 model or does it just happen to fit? I ve noticed they look very similar, if not identical, but the respective parts-lists show different part numbers for the throat plate.
> 
> - Walker


----------



## INguy24 (Apr 25, 2020)

Well I think I won the Delta lottery! Following advice here I waltzed into my local Lowes here in Huntington Beach even though the website indicated none available in the entire LA area. I was hoping I could place an order. Low(es) and behold (sorry couldn't help the horrible pun) there was the old 36-725 on display and immediately next to it a box marked 725T2! The only one there! I immediately stood guard where an associate grabbed a cart and helped me load it on. Of course it was not going to fit in my old Acura so I sat in the parking lot and disassembled everything to cram it in! I couldn't wait 5 days for shipping. I even ordered the 10 percent off coupon which in CA basically knocked off the sales tax. I am assembling now. It feels like Christmas! I would just casually waltz in when you go stare at power tools as part of your pandemic outings! You never know if it may just be be laying right there!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Well I think I won the Delta lottery! Following advice here I waltzed into my local Lowes here in Huntington Beach even though the website indicated none available in the entire LA area. I was hoping I could place an order. Low(es) and behold (sorry couldn t help the horrible pun) there was the old 36-725 on display and immediately next to it a box marked 725T2! The only one there! I immediately stood guard where an associate grabbed a cart and helped me load it on. Of course it was not going to fit in my old Acura so I sat in the parking lot and disassembled everything to cram it in! I couldn t wait 5 days for shipping. I even ordered the 10 percent off coupon which in CA basically knocked off the sales tax. I am assembling now. It feels like Christmas! I would just casually waltz in when you go stare at power tools as part of your pandemic outings! You never know if it may just be be laying right there!
> 
> - INguy24


congrats you scored a great saw at a great price i hope yours is as trouble free as mine has been.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

Congrats INguy24! Unpacking in the parking lot to fit in Acura is a baller move.

I've had mine up and running for about a week now and absolutely love it! I can't believe I used a jobsite saw for so long. The delta is 100x better in every way. A few days before I purchased it I had stumbled upon a cast iron extension from an old craftsman saw on ebay that happened to be local. I scored it for $30 and a 20 min drive. I had to drill some new holes in the extension, but made it work. I just finished a ZCI for my dado stack today, no pics of that at the moment. I have plans to put in a router extension and fence also.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Congrats INguy24! Unpacking in the parking lot to fit in Acura is a baller move.
> 
> I ve had mine up and running for about a week now and absolutely love it! I can t believe I used a jobsite saw for so long. The delta is 100x better in every way. A few days before I purchased it I had stumbled upon a cast iron extension from an old craftsman saw on ebay that happened to be local. I scored it for $30 and a 20 min drive. I had to drill some new holes in the extension, but made it work. I just finished a ZCI for my dado stack today, no pics of that at the moment. I have plans to put in a router extension and fence also.
> 
> ...


nice hack walker,delta has kinda of fallen off in years but this saw is a jewel.


----------



## Biddles (Apr 6, 2017)

Damn… Just happened upon this saw as it is in stock locally. I never heard of this model before today, and while I have my heart set on the Grizzly G0771Z, I might just get this instead. First of all the Grizzly is out of stock, it would need a mobile base, and the price would be $1149+ tax after shipping. Not sure if its worth nearly twice the cost of this Delta. My previous saw was the Ridgid R4512, and they have the new updated model R4520, but at $699 I don't see it being any better than the Delta. While I did like the Ridgid, I thought the fence/rail system was lacking. I'm very tempted to go buy this tomorrow.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

Take a breath and do a little more research. There has been a few reports of motors frying due to faulty capacitors. Some had great response from Delta, some had no response from Delta. There are a couple other threads here on LJ about it. I've had no issues to date with mine, knock on wood.

Just like any other product, it may be that 1000's of people have no issues, and the handful that do have issues are the ones to post reviews. But it's something to consider.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

It really depends on your level of use as to buy the Griz or Delta. I have the Delta and the main thing I don't like is the integrated motor. If the motor ever takes a dump you may as well buy a new table saw. With the Griz you can get a new motor without breaking the bank.


----------



## perfesser (Jun 30, 2017)

Sorry I'm late to the party. I have had my eye on the 36-725 but the T2 is out and it's only 120V not convertible to 240v. That's been my plan all along. I'm quite disappointed in Delta for this. Am I crying over nothing or should I retarget to something else that's capable of 220v-240v?? Other than the sheet metal changes this seems like the same saw.

John


----------



## OldBull (Apr 30, 2020)

@WhyMe *"" If the motor ever takes a dump you may as well buy a new table saw""*

I have not seen the motor listed as integrated, can you explain further?


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> @WhyMe *"" If the motor ever takes a dump you may as well buy a new table saw""*
> 
> I have not seen the motor listed as integrated, can you explain further?
> 
> - OldBull


There are a number of posts on LJ about Delta 36-725 issues with integrated motor, such as:
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/54669


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

The Delta 36-725 motor assembly as a replacement, cost more than to buy a whole new saw. The motor, belt housing and arbor is all one piece.


----------



## OldBull (Apr 30, 2020)

What I am trying to figure out is, what makes it integrated? I have seen nothing that claims the saw has an integrated motor, not saying they arn't just I find nothing in the manual. They do have 5 year warranties but the process sounds like a pain although I have not been through it myself. Others have and Delta responded. It would be nice to know if the situation was with a limited slot of serial numbers but i doubt Delta would offer any information as they are not usually very forward or agressive on customer service.
Thanks.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

> What I am trying to figure out is, what makes it integrated? I have seen nothing that claims the saw has an integrated motor, not saying they arn t just I find nothing in the manual. They do have 5 year warranties but the process sounds like a pain although I have not been through it myself. Others have and Delta responded. It would be nice to know if the situation was with a limited slot of serial numbers but i doubt Delta would offer any information as they are not usually very forward or agressive on customer service.
> Thanks.
> 
> - OldBull


If you look at the parts diagram the motor is not a normal motor that you can buy anywhere like you can for a Grizzly table saw. The motor is special to the Delta 36-725 as it has a housing that includes the slide mounts for the adjustment tubes and the mount housing for the arbor. The replacement motor *assembly* is over $800. I don't know what else to say for you to understand that the motor is integrated with other functioning parts of the saw.


----------



## bean_o (Sep 3, 2020)

After extensive research and comparison with all the other cabinet and hybrid saws I decided to buy the 36-725T. I had my heart set on the Grizzly but jsut can justify double the price for baiscally the same features. Also who knows if the will ever have nay in stock in my price range. It took alot of effort to locate one of these in stockl. I live in goergia and was unable to find one in GA, TN, SC, NC, FL, AL or MS! on a flike I checked my hometopwn webiste in Bedford VA and they had one in stck this morning! Immeditately purchased it and will drive up this weekemd to pick it up from my mohter in laws where it will be delivered.

I cannot believe how difficult is has been to find a good saw for a good price. Given that this type of deal is out there I jsut don;t see how all the the craigslist sellers can ask what they do for used ocntractors saw and expect over time grizzly will lose alot of hybrid saw business to htis model.

Will update once I have setup but based on all the reviews I have seen expect nothing but a well tuned capable saw.


----------



## cmacnaughton (May 17, 2019)

> After extensive research and comparison with all the other cabinet and hybrid saws I decided to buy the 36-725T. I had my heart set on the Grizzly but jsut can justify double the price for baiscally the same features. Also who knows if the will ever have nay in stock in my price range. It took alot of effort to locate one of these in stockl. I live in goergia and was unable to find one in GA, TN, SC, NC, FL, AL or MS! on a flike I checked my hometopwn webiste in Bedford VA and they had one in stck this morning! Immeditately purchased it and will drive up this weekemd to pick it up from my mohter in laws where it will be delivered.
> 
> I cannot believe how difficult is has been to find a good saw for a good price. Given that this type of deal is out there I jsut don;t see how all the the craigslist sellers can ask what they do for used ocntractors saw and expect over time grizzly will lose alot of hybrid saw business to htis model.
> 
> ...


I have the T1 model and have had no issues. When the T2 was released earlier this year, motor problems were widespread and even now seem pretty common. Caveat: people with problems gripe, and people without problems tend to stay silent, so make of that what you will. I would suggest that if you're on FB, join the Delta 36-725 Table Saw Owners group. There's an electrical engineer there (Frank Heizler) who sells a kit with higher quality switches and capacitors for a reasonable price. People who have had issues with their T1s and T2s swear by the kit in resolving motor issues.


----------



## INguy24 (Apr 25, 2020)

I will say I am keeping my fingers crossed I am one of the super majority that have no problems. It has been a great saw… Whisper quiet… As far as saws go, and works perfectly with my dado blade set. Is it perfect? No. But for the price it has good precision and makes cuts that most portable saws cannot do. Does it beat a cabinet level shop saw on durability, nope, but definitely on price. Not to mention the space… And even though it is 200 pounds, it is very easy to move and then lock in place. Yes capacitors are always an issue, especially when you go cheap, but most small engine repair or electronics shops can probably troubleshoot a startup capacitor issue and replace it with a much higher quality Japanese brand, if needed. I do wish the t-square is a little less finnicky, but once you get it adjusted right it's fine. Make sure to follow the set up guide and adjust your blades to ensure complete accuracy. It is not hard to do. Good luck on a well priced contractor saw that can perform work of much more expensive options. Now onto figuring out how to mount the router table on it. I saw previous shots here on that.


----------



## bean_o (Sep 3, 2020)

FYI - I have the T2 and put it on a dedicated 20 amp circuit to avoid any "undercurrent" situations from damaging the motor. Also added cast iron wings from an old craftsman ($60 on eBay) and mounted my cheap Kobalt router table. Love this saw! The extra weight of the cast iron extension wings increased stability due to the extra weight. One other comment, The dust collection system out of the box sucked! I fixed this with a can of flex seal and tape around al the cracks in the blade chute and some foam in between the chute and the motor. Zero dust on the floor or bottom the saw now!


----------



## smiller_rrc (22 d ago)

Rj1670 said:


> I just saw a youtube video put out by Delta about the new 36-725t2. I cannot find anything else about it. I noticed they said it has a 15amp motor as opposed to the 13amp in the original.
> 
> Does anyone have any other knowledge?


the -T2 version can only run on 120V. It can not be converted to 240V. I just got off the phone with customer service, there is no options available, not even a new motor.


----------

